# The Mini photo comp number Three



## Maxtor

Ok guys, The Mini photo comp number Three!

The Brief is "Reflections" Again, let your mind run with it, think about what sort of shots would have "reflections"

This is a very relaxed photo comp (as the main one is in the other section).

Still, a few rules.

1. 1 photo only Per DW member

2. 800x600 max pixels only. I will not enter any photos bigger than this! (you have been warned).

3. It's for fun (no prizes) apart from the buzz of winning!

4. This has to be a photo taken by YOU! (no cheats please).

5. I will short list (depending on how many photos we get) and let the DW masses poll declare a winner.

6.Happy snapping.

The closing date and time is Monday 1st of June 2009 @ 1700hrs.

Also, Don't forget: Monday the 25th is a Bank holiday! :thumb:

Good luck!

Maxtor.


----------



## edition_25

Another one! I like the sound of the one aswell, altho I'm going to steer away from the obvious reflection in car door and be slighty different.

Good luck to all who enter

Dave


----------



## Mike V

I like the sound of this one, got some ideas floating around already.


----------



## parish

Ooh, this sounds good :thumb:

One of my favourite subjects so I've got plenty - and no, not just cars

/fires up Aperture


----------



## spitfire

*Reflections snoitcelfeR*

There should be no end of entries for this one. :thumb:


----------



## Mr THX

New around here but I think I put one in for a laugh

good luck to all :thumb:


----------



## spitfire

Mr THX said:


> New around here but I think I put one in for a laugh
> 
> good luck to all :thumb:


Says the professional photographer :lol::lol:

Welcome to the forum m8 and good luck :thumb:


----------



## farz020589

im just starting to get into photagraphy and have bought myslef a nikon d40 so think ill put one in for a laugh to.

may be a totaly stupid question but to get the 800x600 size do i select that on my camera or resize it once taken ?? sorry for the stupid question.


----------



## Mike V

farz020589 said:


> im just starting to get into photagraphy and have bought myslef a nikon d40 so think ill put one in for a laugh to.
> 
> may be a totaly stupid question but to get the 800x600 size do i select that on my camera or resize it once taken ?? sorry for the stupid question.


More than likely resize when you have the shot on your comp. Unless your camera has a setting to shoot at 800x600. I can recommend vso image resizer if you need a tool for the job. Its free and very easy to use.


----------



## lego_man

Cant wait, good luck everyone!:thumb:


----------



## parish

Just trawled through several thousand photos and tagged all the possibles - 204 :doublesho

I said it was one of my favourite subjects.

How long do I have until the comp closes? 



farz020589 said:


> im just starting to get into photagraphy and have bought myslef a nikon d40.


Sorry, the comp's open to Canon users only  

Hmm, just thought, hope no-one posts a chrome kettle shot from eBay  :lol:


----------



## spitfire

parish said:


> Just trawled through several thousand photos and tagged all the possibles - 204 :doublesho
> 
> I said it was one of my favourite subjects.
> 
> How long do I have until the comp closes?
> 
> Sorry, the comp's open to Canon users only
> 
> Hmm, just thought, hope no-one posts a chrome kettle shot from eBay  :lol:


:lol:Goes to check e-bay kettle shots


----------



## Dahl

lets see what i can did out the bag. This will be my first competition on here. Good luck all.


----------



## parish

spitfire said:


> :lol:Goes to check e-bay kettle shots


http://www.snopes.com/photos/risque/kettle.asp


----------



## Davemm

well heres mine 









something a little differnt and they arent sharp refelctions, but still differnt.:wave:


----------



## farz020589

Sorry, the comp's open to Canon users only  




yeh sure :lol:


----------



## parish

Nice shot Davemm - very atmospheric, moody even :thumb:


----------



## spitfire

parish said:


> http://www.snopes.com/photos/risque/kettle.asp


Oh god:doubleshoI wish you hadn't:lol:


----------



## Maxtor

farz020589 said:


> im just starting to get into photagraphy and have bought myslef a nikon d40 so think ill put one in for a laugh to.
> 
> may be a totaly stupid question but to get the 800x600 size do i select that on my camera or resize it once taken ?? sorry for the stupid question.


You could also try Irfanview It's very good and it's free.

Maxtor.


----------



## lego_man

Ok here is my attempt...Hopefully a bit different from the usual 'reflection' shots...:thumb:


----------



## bretti_kivi

let's see. I have something already I could use, but I prefer to get out and take something. I have to for another competition, anyway 

Bret


----------



## Mike V

'_Car Wash_'


----------



## parish

Nice one Mike - the OTM (One Tap Method)


----------



## Mike V

parish said:


> Nice one Mike - the OTM (One Tap Method)


I could have replaced the cups etc if the background with detailing gear and called it ''taking things too far...'':thumb:


----------



## parish

Mike V said:


> I could have replaced the cups etc if the background with detailing gear and called it ''taking things too far...'':thumb:


I was thinking you could have dried them and put them away before taking the pic :lol:


----------



## G900GTI

Taken in Canada


----------



## farz020589

Here is my attempt, one reflection of the flame on the glass and one of the candle on the floor. My first comp so be gentle lol.


----------



## Exotica

The light from my Nephew's eyes.


----------



## snoop69

My daughter Nessy


----------



## TRN Ent

Heres mine...

Edited a bit, but nothing drastic.

By tomnuttall1989

Good luck everyone!
Tom.


----------



## Rilla

Lake Windermere, last summer at stoopid o'clock in the morning.


----------



## lego_man

Rilla said:


> Lake Windermere, last summer at stoopid o'clock in the morning.


Wow:doublesho


----------



## CR33DO

Hi, this is my first post on the forum, so it also goes without saying, its my first go at a comp too!

Picture is of a galileo thermometer taken today!(turned on its side).










Cheers!


----------



## spitfire

CR33DO said:


> Hi, this is my first post on the forum, so it also goes without saying, its my first go at a comp too!
> 
> Picture is of a galileo thermometer taken today!(turned on its side).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!


Welcome:wave:


----------



## ay4alex

Thats quite a start to the forum! Welcome!:wave:


----------



## Gleammachine

Bit embarrased to put this one in, with the quality of the other pics so far, but I like it and one of the first pics I took on the D40.


----------



## TRN Ent

Gleammachine said:


> Bit embarrased to put this one in, with the quality of the other pics so far, but I like it and one of the first pics I took on the D40.


Glimmer!!!
Nice one!
What colour was the car, or was it chrome, or VERY well treated?

And hello from a fellow D40 user.


----------



## CR33DO

ay4alex said:


> Thats quite a start to the forum! Welcome!:wave:
> 
> What equipment / lighting / lens did you use for that :argie:gorgeous:argie:Shot?


Thanks for the kind feedback.

I used my girlfriends Nikon D40x with the kit 18-55mm lens. It took me quite a while this evening to get something I was happy with. Natural light through the window illuminated the subject well enough but a blurry garden in the background ruined the look I was after. In the end I kept the thermometer on the window sill but used a plain white A4 sheet of paper as a back drop.


----------



## JasonRS

Not just a reflection, but a place for reflection too...










Kinkaku-ji

And it's real gold leaf...


----------



## mazda3_daveg

I figured there will be so many great entries of car and water reflections I'd enter something a little different...


----------



## Gleammachine

TRN Ent said:


> Glimmer!!!
> Nice one!
> What colour was the car, or was it chrome, or VERY well treated?
> 
> And hello from a fellow D40 user.


A freshly detailed solid black.:thumb:


----------



## Justa

This is going to get me looking out for reflections now !

Looking thru my photos I've got a couple - not as good as others on here though...

see below !


----------



## Justa

oh another - blatantly broke the rules I know


----------



## spitfire

So which one are you entering into the comp. 






:thumb:


----------



## Maxtor

Nice shots Justa. Can you pick one and delete the links to the others, it will be very confusing when trying to short-list.

Thanks.


Maxtor.


----------



## bill vts

Here is my old vts i had


----------



## Strathmore

Here is my effort, seeing as the sun came out today


----------



## Shiny




----------



## 306chris

Pic of my off side rear light


----------



## Coops

Pesky Zebra chewing my wing mirror at West Mids Safari Park!!!


----------



## technics100

Lough Erne in Donegal, very still


----------



## mazda3_daveg

Coops said:


> Pesky Zebra chewing my wing mirror at West Mids Safari Park!!!


:lol: Lol nice photo



technics100 said:


> Lough Erne in Donegal, very still


Very nice - love to see this in high res


----------



## parish

Some cracking photos her chaps - looks like another one Parish won't win


----------



## spitfire

parish said:


> Some cracking photos her chaps - looks like another one Parish won't win


Come Parish! What happened to those 200 odd favourite subject photos.  You must have a good one tucked in there somewhere?

I'm struggling with this one, I took about 30-40 pics today and not one of them is any good for the comp. Worse still, all the good reflection ones I have, stock , you've all seen before


----------



## parish

spitfire said:


> Come Parish! What happened to those 200 odd favourite subject photos.  You must have a good one tucked in there somewhere?


Well, I've whittled them down to 27 now, so getting there :thumb:


----------



## Maxtor

Some nice photos coming in guys, keep them coming. :thumb:


Maxtor.


----------



## bretti_kivi

here mine:


----------



## rr dave

The car in question is a del sol


----------



## IGADIZ

*reflections1*

First my deepest apologies, I have been on an assignment. This has prevented me from thanking all those who voted for me on the last competition. So, to all that voted... I am glad you guys like the image and I thank you for taking the time to vote for it.. we came second.
And now to congratulate the winner... edition_25...very well done indeed.

Below my offering for this competition. Is a crumpled sheet of aluminium foil (macro image taken today), the saturation has been enhanced but, other than that very little post processing went in to making the image. I hope you guys like it.










Exif: Canon EOS 1Ds MKIII + Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 Macro ISO 400 - f/11 - 1/125th sec​
Edit: Just to add, the image was taken through a sheet of transparent plastic sandwiched between two circular polarized filters (hence the effect). It will also be printed very large (12 feet by 6 feet) So that's the way it should be visualised.


----------



## spitfire

Changed my mind, gonna go with this one. NZ sky tower reflection.​


----------



## parish

Here's mine. after sifting through ~200 I already had, I took this one at Prescott on Saturday. One Veyron reflected in the polished aluminium body of another.


----------



## Mike V

Some great shots in this thread, its gonna be a tricky one to judge.:thumb:


----------



## pooma

Durham Castle


----------



## Flaming Dragon

One from me.


----------



## siphoto

Here's my entry.


----------



## edition_25

im having a hard time getting a suitable shot...time is running out!


----------



## CRVee

*My entry*

Took this a while back, it's a manor house in Bregentved in Denmark taken at around 7am to catch the sun at the front of the house.


----------



## buckas

here's mine, butteremere 6 shot pan :thumb:

30D
24-70 f/2.8
Hoya CPL










cheers

drew


----------



## Maxtor

Some good shots so far guys, this one is gonna be a begger to short-list!

Maxtor.


----------



## mteam

The wife enjoying a sunset probably thinking if she'd married some one else she could enjoy that every night lol :lol:


----------



## icedub

I'll try this one.

Loch Sheil from the shores of Glenfinnan.


----------



## Maxtor

This closes tomorrow guys!

Thanks for all that have posted their photos so far. :thumb:


Maxtor.


----------



## ozzy

Here's mine, London Bridge, which is now in Lake Havasu City, Arizona 
and as the story go's they though they were buying Tower Bridge :wall:


----------



## Lloyd71

My entry;


----------



## Maxtor

Now closed

No more photos please guys, this is going to be a tough one to whittle down.

Thanks to all who took part, I will post up a poll over the next couple of days.

Good luck all! :thumb:

Maxtor.


----------

